# 2013 expected foals by Sanolena Pep



## Tianimalz

Why is the last mare so skinny? My rescue pregnant mare looked a lot like that.


----------



## NdAppy

From what I can see that isn't the only horse they have needing weight...


----------



## NBEventer

Not only do they need weight... but I see some horrible legs on all of those mares except for the first one. Legs that look like they are going to give out under the weight of pregnancy.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

I quit at page 3......
Maybe a better photographer would be rather helpful.
If I had a mare so drained from a foal, I'd give her a break....but that's just me......


----------



## cmarie

The last picture has a foal nursing my older mare sucks up when her foal latches on, so maybe she isn't really that bad but yes she is on the skinny side.


----------



## Sanolena Pep Ranch

The last mare cam from a horrible situation. When I got her she was 1000 pound under weight or better and was 11 months pregnant. All horses eat 12 % hay, 16% protein tub and 14% grain. I have bought several from them same guy and others with in the last year that could no longer afford to feed their horses. It takes a while to put the weight back on them.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

1000 lbs underweight? She would be skin only then.......and shouldn't have been re-bred, sorry. But, as always, just my opinion.


----------



## Tianimalz

Sanolena Pep Ranch said:


> The last mare cam from a horrible situation. When I got her she was 1000 pound under weight or better and was 11 months pregnant. All horses eat 12 % hay, 16% protein tub and 14% grain. I have bought several from them same guy and others with in the last year that could no longer afford to feed their horses. It takes a while to put the weight back on them.


I understand it takes awhile to get weight back on them, but why do you have bred mares that are less than ideal weight if you are promoting yourself as a breeder? IMO, a breeder should ensure their horses look 110% in health. 

When did you get the last mare? She doesn't look 11 months pregnant to me, but then I am not very experienced. Did you breed her again without getting her health back? I'm suspicious, I apologize, because you seem to know all this information about her but yet she was "rescued" :?\

No malicious intent from my end at this moment, but lots of concern.


----------



## NdAppy

1000 lbs underweight = dead horse....

She's not the only mare on your website that is underweight.


----------



## Sanolena Pep Ranch

In that picture I had owned her about 2 months and she had already put that much weight on. I know any of my horses situations and what happened til I got them. I have owned most of my mares less than a year and most pictures were taken shortly after got.


----------



## NdAppy

What about the other skinny mares and yearlings (which you are riding)? That doesn't excuse the fact most of your stock is underweight...


----------



## equiniphile

Just Dinero Photos by sanolenapep | Photobucket

I'm sorry, but breeding this mare is a disgrace.


----------



## Sanolena Pep Ranch

They were bought that way


----------



## Sanolena Pep Ranch

I Did not breed Just Dinero man I bought her from bred her at 2 and rebred her at 3. He also had her nursing several colts when I bought her and the colts. I immediately weaned all foals, she was bought in November and pic was taken that week. we I dont breed until 4.


----------



## Tianimalz

So... you are picking up starved rescue cases and using them as breeding stock? I'm sorry, I can't bring myself to applaud you in any of this. Perhaps if you weren't breeding them, I would.


----------



## Evansk

Sanolena Pep Ranch said:


> They were bought that way


Mm no offense.. but IMO, IF you were responsible breeder, you should have taken the time to get your mares up to the proper weight BEFORE they were ever bred. Just because you got them that way doesn't mean they should stay that way.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

First of all, you posted your horses on a discussion forum. So discussion you will get! You want to advertise without discussion, this is not the right place.

It seems you snapped up a bunch of mares and bred them to your stallion to produce foals. Just that. Seeing foals offered in utero for 1000 to 1500$ screams low quality and foal factory. Then seeing thin mares with foal afoot and pregnant again makes it even more look like multiplying, not breeding. 
If you want to play with the big guys, act like them....mares in stellar condition, super photos, and advertising at the right places.....everything else is just " wanting to play with the big dogs and not being able to lift the leg to pee yet"......


----------



## NBEventer

Sanolena Pep Ranch said:


> I Did not breed Just Dinero man I bought her from bred her at 2 and rebred her at 3. He also had her nursing several colts when I bought her and the colts. I immediately weaned all foals, she was bought in November and pic was taken that week. we I dont breed until 4.


Okay maybe I don't understand english well enough. But from what I can understand here is you bought this mare with two foals nursing on her and pregnant with a third?

How does one mare have two foals on her and pregnant with another? A foal is weaned at six(ish) months. So that means she had a (almost) two year old on her as well as another foal when pregnant with a third?


----------



## SunnyDraco

NBEventer said:


> Okay maybe I don't understand english well enough. But from what I can understand here is you bought this mare with two foals nursing on her and pregnant with a third?
> 
> How does one mare have two foals on her and pregnant with another? A foal is weaned at six(ish) months. So that means she had a (almost) two year old on her as well as another foal when pregnant with a third?


The way I understood that was... The previous owner bred her at 2 yrs old, bred again at 3 yrs old and was a community milk bank for colts when they bought her and the colts.


----------



## Merlot

Just had a look at your website.
It seems to me that you have far too many horses and are churning them out as in factory farming.

There are so many horses out there, it is not fair to keep breeding in this way. Those of us who rescue horses get so bloody annoyed with people who continue breeding without thought nor care of the horses future.
I hope you think very carefully before breeding any more horses.


----------



## Faceman

NdAppy said:


> What about the other skinny mares and yearlings (which you are riding)? That doesn't excuse the fact most of your stock is underweight...


Does this thread remind anyone else of that kid that was posting on behalf of her boss's ranch a year or so ago? Just saying...


----------



## NdAppy

The one with the sooper speshul racing stud? Sure does remind one of that doesn't it?


----------



## Allison Finch

This thread is getting ugly. Thanks for that. I will be closing until it is decided what to do with it. 

As ALWAYS, before turning a thread you disagree with into an ugly dogpile, please report it to the team.


----------

